
Supporting the Librem Phone crowdfunding campaign helps postmarketOS (+friends) - ollieparanoid
https://postmarketos.org/blog/2017/09/24/librem-5/
======
qengho
Here's a $199 GNU/Linux handheld: [http://noodlepi.com](http://noodlepi.com).
AFAIK it's the world's smallest, lightest and most open handheld computer. Can
be assembled / disassembled / upgraded / repaired by end users in under 10
minutes with no tools.

~~~
ollieparanoid
Awesome device, I didn't know about it! Added it to the devices wishlist in
the postmarketOS wiki:
[https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Device_Wishlist#Mainline_...](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Device_Wishlist#Mainline_Linux_Candidate_Devices)

Thanks for sharing!

